# Found Bow



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey everyone, So, obviously not going to post much information regarding what kind of bow, or the serial number to prevent false claims, but I was up East Canyon this morning. I get back to my truck after grouse hunting, and there is a bow in the tall grass. I hung out for about 30 mins and hollered a bunch to no avail. I now have the bow in my possession so it didn't get stolen. 
Please let me know if you know anyone who is missing a bow. I've called the Easton Archery Center, Dark Canyon, Full Draw, Wilde Arrow, Salt Lake, and will call Humphries when they are open. 

Thanks!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

So when a shop sells a bow to someone they issue a serial number to track it, that's pretty cool.


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm thinking it was purchased at Cabelas since its a package bow and has cabeals branded arrows.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

This thread is a testimony as to why I love hunting, hiking, fishing, and just everything outdoors!

When someone finds another person's property, they actually try to return it!

A couple years ago my dad found about 20K worth of equipment that took us several months to eventually return it.

I'll have to write up the story and post it!

Good luck finding the owner!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

hey maybe he was so frustrated with the hunt that he threw the bow into the grass  

just kidding  maybe call cabelas up and see if the serial number matches someone? do they keep that?


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

I just called the Cabelas in Lehi and they do not track serial numbers. I'm going to search all dealers for the brand in the valley and call them.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok, I am going to take a crack at this...is it a PSE? IF so, you can send it to me....


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks to the folks over at Hoyt they tracked the Serial number back to the shop, who had a bow reported lost. Its reuniting tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

AWESOME!! Good work man!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

way to go!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Yer kidding me! Awesome work!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

PHall said:


> Thanks to the folks over at Hoyt they tracked the Serial number back to the shop, who had a bow reported lost. Its reuniting tomorrow afternoon.


You ROCK !!!!!:first:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

PHall said:


> Thanks to the folks over at Hoyt they tracked the Serial number back to the shop, who had a bow reported lost. Its reuniting tomorrow afternoon.


 Kudos to you for taking the time and effort to find the owner:!::!:


----------



## PSE_Archer (Aug 22, 2015)

Just another option... But if the serial number is actually registered to someone maybe call your local police department. I know they can do it with firearms obviously but maybe it could work with a bow too.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Your a good dude. Glad to hear a good outcome once in a while.------SS


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

You are a very good man for doing this.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes, PHall is a good man, a very good man. Nice work P


----------



## utjer (Jun 30, 2010)

Awesome you got to return it. Advise to other hunters. I found a pair of top end laser range finders a few years back and luckily the owner put a first initial and last name on them with a sharpie. Did a quick google search and found a possible match. I left a message asking for what they lost and where. I got a call the next day describing them and I got to return them. So my advise is to put something on your items that way if lost it can be given back to you.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

PHall. Thank you for being a genuine good human and sportsman. I appreciate that you were willing to take the time and effort to re-unite the lost equipment with it's rightful owner. You are a class act!


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

utjer said:


> Awesome you got to return it. Advise to other hunters. I found a pair of top end laser range finders a few years back and luckily the owner put a first initial and last name on them with a sharpie. So my advise is to put something on your items that way if lost it can be given back to you.


My UT hunting buddy does this, on EVERYTHING. Gloves, binos, doesn't matter. There is no doubt who owned that piece of gear.
Says it comes from his USMC days.


----------

